# Need some advice on specialized demo 8 build



## dasnakenyc (Mar 7, 2006)

i need to buy the following parts for my demo 8 frame (2011)

Any part recommendations would be greatly appreciated. In terms of pricing: i dont need the best of the best parts. Middle of the road is fine for my riding.

DH Rim with hub, 150mm, hollow 12mm Cr-Mo axle 

CRANKSET
Downhill single ring, single ring, PF30 spindle, 165-170mm, w/Gamut P-30 chainguide


HEADSET
1-1/2" integrated for 1-1/8" steerer, cartridge bearings

STEM
Direct-Mount stem, 40mm length, 31.8mm, 4-bolt, forged

BOTTOM BRACKET 
dh, 83mm shell


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

outlaws for the wheelset. Cheap, tough and reliable.


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

If you're going to run a Fox 40, make sure you use a non-flush lower headset cup. The flush cup puts the 40s crown too close to the down tube (in a crash the lower crown will hit the frame before the upper stanchion). A regular external lower cup will give you the clearance you need.

Also, if you're going with the 40 you must get these bumpers from ODI:








Amazon.com: ODI Lock-on fork bumpers - Fox 40 (white), pr: Sports & Outdoors

Because the ones Specialized and Fox provide are useless. These ODI things bolt in place and stay put.


----------



## dasnakenyc (Mar 7, 2006)

fryed_1 said:


> outlaws for the wheelset. Cheap, tough and reliable.


i like the outlaws for the price. is there somethign with sealed bearings? i just need a rear wheel.


----------



## dasnakenyc (Mar 7, 2006)

asin said:


> If you're going to run a Fox 40, make sure you use a non-flush lower headset cup. The flush cup puts the 40s crown too close to the down tube (in a crash the lower crown will hit the frame before the upper stanchion). A regular external lower cup will give you the clearance you need.
> 
> Also, if you're going with the 40 you must get these bumpers from ODI:
> 
> ...


I am running a fox 40 - 2008. good call on the headset cup. i totally agree on the use fox bumpers. They slide all over the place. I've heard hair spraying them into place works well.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Wheelset: Mavic Deetraks Disc Wheels '10 > Sale | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

Crankset: Universal Cycles -- Truvativ Descendant GXP DH Crankset

Adapter for BB: Truvativ BB Shell Adapter Kit PF30-BSA at Price Point

Headset: Universal Cycles -- Cane Creek 40-Series ZS49 Headset - Black

Stem: this one is more personal choice.... some choices would be:

Universal Cycles -- Hope Direct Mount Stem
Universal Cycles -- Thomson Direct Mount Stem
Universal Cycles -- Renthal Integra Direct Mount Stem
Universal Cycles -- Truvativ Holzfeller Direct Mount Stem
Universal Cycles -- ODI Flight Control Direct Mount Stem


----------



## jdusto (Dec 8, 2009)

I had to have my LBS grind on my rear triangle to remove a flange/lip in order for my Hadley DH 150mm rear hub to properly fit.


----------



## dasnakenyc (Mar 7, 2006)

ustemuf said:


> Wheelset: Mavic Deetraks Disc Wheels '10 > Sale | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop
> 
> Crankset: Universal Cycles -- Truvativ Descendant GXP DH Crankset
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice!!! any thoughts on a chain guide that works with my frame?


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

dasnakenyc said:


> thanks for the advice!!! Any thoughts on a chain guide that works with my frame?


e13 srs+


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

jdusto said:


> I had to have my LBS grind on my rear triangle to remove a flange/lip in order for my Hadley DH 150mm rear hub to properly fit.


LBS did it wrong...well, at least IMO.

I grinded the Hadley hub end cap to make it fit my frame... Rather replace a $20 end cap piece then **** up your $2500 frame yea? if it's done right, I'm sure it is no problem. I've read a lot of people grinded the frame.. I just would rather take my chances grinding somewhere else besides right next to the weld on the frame!


----------



## dasnakenyc (Mar 7, 2006)

anyone know if the Mavic Deetraks Disc Wheels can be run in a ghetto tubeless setup?

also reading a lot of complaints on the mavic deetraks hubs in the reviews section. anyone have an opinion on that? i cant spend time mucking around with unreliable hubs...


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

They need cinching up every once in a while. If you keep on top of it, the hubs are not too bad. Check out CRC's custom wheel builds. Their prices can be cheaper than factory wheels and you get what you want.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I second the Deetraks, solid rims. Cam Zink runs them a lot. He gave me the Deetraks right off his current DH bike. He said he'd been running them a while (right after the G-Shock commercial) and I've been running them a month or two. Very solid rims. He runs them on his slope bikes and DH bikes a lot.


----------



## dasnakenyc (Mar 7, 2006)

Moosey said:


> I second the Deetraks, solid rims. Cam Zink runs them a lot. He gave me the Deetraks right off his current DH bike. He said he'd been running them a while (right after the G-Shock commercial) and I've been running them a month or two. Very solid rims. He runs them on his slope bikes and DH bikes a lot.


can i run the deetraks stans ghetto tubeless?


----------



## jsac (Jul 25, 2009)

asin said:


> If you're going to run a Fox 40, make sure you use a non-flush lower headset cup. The flush cup puts the 40s crown too close to the down tube (in a crash the lower crown will hit the frame before the upper stanchion). A regular external lower cup will give you the clearance you need.
> 
> Also, if you're going with the 40 you must get these bumpers from ODI:
> 
> ...


What headset would you recommend?


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Why don't you just put a zip tie around the bumper? That's what I did and they stay on fine.. saves you $20


----------



## Apache249 (Jul 30, 2009)

The Grimmer said:


> Why don't you just put a zip tie around the bumper? That's what I did and they stay on fine.. saves you $20


As true as that may be, are you really trying to save $20 when building a nice Demo 8? :thumbsup:


----------



## The Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Apache249 said:


> As true as that may be, are you really trying to save $20 when building a nice Demo 8? :thumbsup:


Okay fair enough!  Just giving a tip to anyone else out there that's on a budget!


----------



## dasnakenyc (Mar 7, 2006)

Chainguide.. I know I can run a e13 srs+. Not sure whether it has to be ISCG or ISCG-05. Also if I get a 36T chainring, should I get 32-36t or 36-40t


----------



## ARider (Feb 28, 2005)

dasnakenyc said:


> Chainguide.. I know I can run a e13 srs+. Not sure whether it has to be ISCG or ISCG-05. Also if I get a 36T chainring, should I get 32-36t or 36-40t


ISCG-05, 32-36 if you're running a 36.


----------



## dasnakenyc (Mar 7, 2006)

hey guys should i get the e13 srs+ or the e13 lg1+? someone was saying the lg1+ was the new design in chain guides...


----------



## Super Bajones (Aug 25, 2010)

ustemuf said:


> Wheelset: Mavic Deetraks Disc Wheels '10 > Sale | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop
> 
> Crankset: Universal Cycles -- Truvativ Descendant GXP DH Crankset
> 
> ...


Why would you need an adapter for the bb? Why not just get a crankset/bb combo made for 83mm?


----------



## Super Bajones (Aug 25, 2010)

dasnakenyc said:


> i need to buy the following parts for my demo 8 frame (2011)
> 
> Any part recommendations would be greatly appreciated. In terms of pricing: i dont need the best of the best parts. Middle of the road is fine for my riding.
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat. My 06 Demo 8 frame was warrantied and I need the exact parts you are requesting. I have already bought a raceface evolve crankset + bb, LG1 chainguide. Now I just need a 150mm wheel!


----------



## dasnakenyc (Mar 7, 2006)

asin said:


> If you're going to run a Fox 40, make sure you use a non-flush lower headset cup. The flush cup puts the 40s crown too close to the down tube (in a crash the lower crown will hit the frame before the upper stanchion). A regular external lower cup will give you the clearance you need.
> 
> Also, if you're going with the 40 you must get these bumpers from ODI:
> 
> ...


asin, you were totally right about the lower crowns hitting the frame. i am ordering the odi fox 40 bumpers and a non-flush lower cup.

I found this on universal cycles:Cane Creek 40 EC49 1 1/8" Lower Assembly
1.5" to 1 1/8" Reducer (Black)

Universal Cycles -- Cane Creek 40 EC49 1 1/8" Lower Assembly

The stack height is 12mm, i need something less than 12mm but i havent been able to find anything else.

I think that by lowering the upper crown by 12mm i can achieve the same head angle as if i had a flush lower cup.

Thoughts?


----------



## dasnakenyc (Mar 7, 2006)

ok - i looked around and found a lower reducer with a smaller stack height.... 7.5mm.

Universal Cycles -- Acros Ai-25 ZS49/30 Lower Headset Assembly


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

asin said:


> Also, if you're going with the 40 you must get these bumpers from ODI:
> 
> Because the ones Specialized and Fox provide are useless. These ODI things bolt in place and stay put.


I would not recommend using the ODI lock bumpers, I had them on my Scott Gambler 30 using them in with a fox 40, first hard fall, and they literally blew up exposing the screw in there and scrapping my frame badly =(


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

I would like to use a fox 40 on my 2012 demo8 too, but I dont know which of these 3 is the correct bottom assembly I should get in order to fit the Demo head tube and save the frame from the fox40´s lower crowns... can any one tell exactly which is the one?

Cane Creek - Headsets, 40 Series, External Cup, Bottom Assemblies

Thanks!

oh and beware of the odi lock bumpers, great idea, but in reality they are more damaging than they might seem. Although it is in spanish I wrote a review of the odi lock on grips and posted the photos of the damaged this bumpers caused when they exploded in a crash. chec it out here: 32 Spokes MTB México » Bumpers ODI
frame: 2011 Scott Gambler 30


----------

